# axle remove craftsman



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a craftsman model 917.270821, 42in cut..19.5 turbo cool b-s motor..i went to put a new tire on it , the wheel was stuck on the axle so i hit it with a hammer and the whole axle came out, look like there should be a c-clip on the end of the axle, what all has to come apart to fix this


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bad news- the trans needs to come out completely and opened up to fix it .

Heres the sears link for part numbers/diagrams:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...arts/Model-917.270821/0247/1509200?pathTaken=

The other problem i see is i take it that its a hydro transaxle?( according to the diagram at sears) . Thats a whole new issue, those need to be filled with a specific oil and air purged out to work properly.

You might need to actually take it in to get it fixed unfortunately.

It seems newer tractors arent built as tough as older ones- the best way actually to pull a wheel off is to use a steering wheel puller. Before the wheel is reinstalled, the axle should be cleaned and a healthy dose of never seize or wheel grease applied to keep them from rusting on.


----------

